# Not sure how it happened



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well me and a buddy were just putting along down a smooth trail next we know we heat clunking noises. Look underneath in the back and this is what we found. The 2 left mounts on the rear diff somehow broke off and was slapping underneath the bed. Maybe I can weld it, idk though


----------

